# Eggplant



## debodun (Aug 13, 2018)

Do you prefer to peel, not peel, or it depends on the dish?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 13, 2018)

Depends. Eggplant parm- don't peel.  Baba ganoush- scoop flesh out of charred peel. Moussaka- peel.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 13, 2018)

For me, it depends on the age/size of the eggplant and maybe the recipe.

If it is a young fresh/small eggplant I prefer to leave the skin on.

If I'm making eggplant parm with an old leathery eggplant I take off alternating strips of skin with a vegetable peeler or paring knife.  IMO leaving part of the skin on provides a little structure to the slices without being difficult to cut with a fork.

Just do what seems right and if you are not pleased with the results try something different next time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2018)

Eggplant Parmesan I leave the skin on, it usually softens nicely.  Haven't made much else with eggplants.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 13, 2018)

I take the skin off probably because my Mother always did. After she peeled it she would salt the slices, stack them and put a heavy dish or plate on top and leave it for awhile.When I was a kid I asked her why she did this and she told me to get the poison out. lol It probably was to get rid of some of the water before she breaded and fried the slices. I remember being a little afraid to eat them after she said that.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 13, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I take the skin off probably because my Mother always did. After she peeled it she would salt the slices, stack them and put a heavy dish or plate on top and leave it for awhile.When I was a kid I asked her why she did this and she told me to get the poison out. lol It probably was to get rid of some of the water before she breaded and fried the slices. I remember being a little afraid to eat them after she said that.



Ruth, I think I did that once and honestly, couldn't tell the difference. I make it every now any then, even just for myself, I love it so much. 

btw, I've only made baba ganoush a few times and moussaka, twice. Both a looong time ago!


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 13, 2018)

Either way. After eating parm for 50 years without breading I finally did bread it and it is a little better but more work. It has been my favorite dish since day one and many recipes for it say to make then refrigerate and eat the next day. I have never had the willpower to make it and not eat it the same day so I make enough for two-three days.


----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 13, 2018)

We use the Chinese eggplants which are smaller, more tender and have fewer seeds. Usually prefer them in baingan bharta, Punjabi eggplant curry. 

I like eggplant parmesan, but since I adore cheese it becomes too high-fat. Spouse hates those low-fat dairy products so we don't use them.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 14, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I take the skin off probably because my Mother always did. After she peeled it she would salt the slices, stack them and put a heavy dish or plate on top and leave it for awhile.When I was a kid I asked her why she did this and she told me to get the poison out. lol It probably was to get rid of some of the water before she breaded and fried the slices. I remember being a little afraid to eat them after she said that.



It's not poison but it tastes like it. I found out the hard way a long time ago. Tossed the entire casserole.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 14, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> It's not poison but it tastes like it. I found out the hard way a long time ago. Tossed the entire casserole.



Oh noooooo fmdog, maybe the sauce wasn't right? Eggplant does belong to the Nightshade family, but not poisonous. Maybe the one you had was male and had too many bitter seeds?


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 14, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Oh noooooo fmdog, maybe the sauce wasn't right? Eggplant does belong to the Nightshade family, but not poisonous. Maybe the one you had was male and had too many bitter seeds?



No, I failed to salt the eggplant to remove the bitterness. It is very bitter if it is not salted first. I made eggplant fritters a few years go and they were great but of course I lost the recipe.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 14, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> No, I failed to salt the eggplant to remove the bitterness. It is very bitter if it is not salted first. I made eggplant fritters a few years go and they were great but of course I lost the recipe.



Aww, fm sorry you lost the recipe. I never salt mine. I always try to get the youngest, smallest eggplants. Maybe I'm just lucky. Now that i think of it, there were a few times I tasted a little bitterness, but I liked it. Call me crazy.

Try this?

https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/...gn=yummly&utm_medium=yummly&utm_source=yummly


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 14, 2018)

Some people believe that male eggplants are less bitter because they contain fewer seeds than female eggplants, I have never found a significant difference in taste and don't bother with the salt/drain routine.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 14, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Some people believe that male eggplants are less bitter because they contain fewer seeds than female eggplants, I have never found a significant difference in taste and don't bother with the salt/drain routine.


I'll say this, I am learning a lot about eggplants. If you mix the male & female does the casserole come out bigger!?


----------

